# Chocolate Glacage



## jp9999 (May 27, 2010)

I am looking for a recipe for "chocolate glacage" to replace the poured fondant which is too sweet for my taste. It's important that the glacage will solidify after covering the cake. I understand recipes which include gelatine will not solidify? and recipes which include "pate a glacer" are expensive because of the cost of the pate a glacer? Any suggestion for a happy medium?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

1 part 33% cream

1 part chocolate

Basically, a ganache

Sets up loverly, gives off a nice shine, cheaper than anything that comes out of a bucket.


----------



## bossacafez (Sep 28, 2010)

i like using this recipe :

http://cannelle-vanille.blogspot.com/2008/12/daring-bakers-and-buche-de-noel.html

i think its called a lacquer glaze if i'm not wrong. super shiny but solidifies real quickly so you hv to use it when the glaze it slightly warm. yields good results tho', its delicious and cheaper than a choc glaze that uses whipping cream, choc couverture and glucose.


----------



## manderz171 (Jul 23, 2011)

ok so the cream and chocolate receipe...THAT is ganache. a Glacage is different because of the addition of oil and/or cornsyrup. the receipe i have is perfect, well stay super shiny but like any glacage you must work fast

Oil (any kind well work) 1-2 T depending on how flowly u want the chocolate it is easier to work with, with more oil

butter 2oz

dark chocolate 6 oz

heavy cream 7 oz


----------



## jahblessed (Jul 12, 2011)

well try this one..

cream 35% fat   1litre

sugar     150 g

cocoa powder    150 g

gelatin   7 leaves

heat the cream then add the cocoa powder and sugar which you should mix together then add the gelatin leaves. then let cool till the consistency that you need


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Glacage and Ganache are two different things and two different consistancies, and two different preps.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

chefedb said:


> Glacage and Ganache are two different things and two different consistancies, and two different preps.


ChefEDB, is this definition of glaçage along the lines you are referring to?


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Usually a glaze or glasage is pourable.


----------

